
The king, his lover – and the elephant in the palace - vijayr02
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-53749630
======
celticninja
Is it unreasonable to assume that the mistress is just a high class hooker?
Looking at the photos there can (to my mind) be nothing in the king that
attracts this younger woman, other than $$$$$.

